# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  reddog

## reddog

g'day mate,Reddog here, iam about to buy a rundown old queenslander,& renovate so will no doubt be doing a lot of searching and reading for helpfull hints from this great site.have a great day regards Reddog. :Yikes2:

----------

